# I met a man...



## Canim (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, so... starts like most others do! 

I went on holiday and met a man, he is an assistant hotel manager, when we checked in he did it all and was very sweet and nice, he is the same age as me, he seemed really nervous etc. Then throughout the holiday if I saw him we'd stop and chat for a little bit etc and he'd compliment me a bit before giggling and running off... so goes on etc, then I found him on facebook after befriending another guy there and so sent the A.manager a message and I really like him so I asked if he wanted to meet for a drink, he said yes and we arranged for that evening, he was very polite, paid for everything, we only had chai as he does not drink, then we said good bye and I saw him again the next day, same happened went on like this for 4 days, then we went out again and he asked if he could hold my hand which we did, and then he asked me if he could kiss me - I really like him so said yes - puckered up and he kissed me on the cheek and that was it. 

I since came home and he calls me every day, we skype for hours each evening and we just talk about life, our families our dreams for the future, he says he really likes me and thinks there is something specical about me etc... 

Should I believe this guy? I want to and the fact he didnt try anything on gives me hope - but then you read 'Take a break' etc and I feel confused. He has asked me to go back, said he will get me a room in the hotel again for free, and that he will come here if he can too (his hotel is a chain and there is one here; he's travelled to others in Europe) 

From the little i've said - what would you all say? 

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont get carried away just cos he's showing you attention. Thats not what its all about. Think long and hard about what he has to offer, what you have to offer and whether you want to get entangled in a long distance and complicated romance. I assume that religion, cultural differences, families could be a problem. So just think logically and practically and think of the future issues and how things would be. For heavens sake dont go all "lovey dovey"! Maybe re-visit and take a friend to keep your feet on the ground!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was in hurghada last weekend and was talking to a store manager in one of the curio shops. He was young, about 30. He told me that he had met, fallen in love, and then married a young German woman. He had actually moved to Germany for a time. The whole affair lasted for 7 months and he returned to Egypt. He didn't get to the part on why it didn't work out...


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Canim said:


> Hi everyone, so... starts like most others do!
> 
> I went on holiday and met a man, he is an assistant hotel manager, when we checked in he did it all and was very sweet and nice, he is the same age as me, he seemed really nervous etc. Then throughout the holiday if I saw him we'd stop and chat for a little bit etc and he'd compliment me a bit before giggling and running off... so goes on etc, then I found him on facebook after befriending another guy there and so sent the A.manager a message and I really like him so I asked if he wanted to meet for a drink, he said yes and we arranged for that evening, he was very polite, paid for everything, we only had chai as he does not drink, then we said good bye and I saw him again the next day, same happened went on like this for 4 days, then we went out again and he asked if he could hold my hand which we did, and then he asked me if he could kiss me - I really like him so said yes - puckered up and he kissed me on the cheek and that was it.
> 
> ...


Go with your gut feeling, if it feels genuine it more than likely is genuine.

Good Luck

Saaf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

saafend said:


> Go with your gut feeling, if it feels genuine it more than likely is genuine.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Saaf


However. lets not forget that in general egyptian men are overly attentive and know how to "play the game". It never fails to amaze me how many "casanovas" we have to delete from the forum - only Egypt, no other country or nationality.

But as I suggested in my previous post, dont be blinded cos he's showing you attention and affection. Its how you feel about him and what he has to offer, not the other way round that matters

Jo xxx


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its how you feel about him and what he has to offer, not the other way round that matters
> 
> Jo xxx


In my opinion there are as many honest Egyptian men in Sharm as there are scammers. I think some people are to interested in what someone (has to offer) is worth and should go with gut feeling of love rather than what he or his family are worth.

Saaf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

saafend said:


> In my opinion there are as many honest Egyptian men in Sharm as there are scammers. I think some people are to interested in what someone (has to offer) is worth and should go with gut feeling of love rather than what he or his family are worth.
> 
> Saaf


By "what he has to offer" I didnt mean his financial worth, I meant lifestyle, compatibility, future etc. As for love, the point is that just cos someone is attentive, shouldnt be the thing that attracts you. I've been having the very same conversation with my daughter. A lad she never even noticed or had any time for has suddenly told everyone he fancies her and started texting her..... - so she now fancies him - er, why and how??????

Scamming???? I do know that egyptian men for some reason tend to come on here and try too hard to "make friends and help" ladies on the forum, unlike any other nationality


Jo xxx


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> By "what he has to offer" I didnt mean his financial worth, I meant lifestyle, compatibility, future etc. As for love, the point is that just cos someone is attentive, shouldnt be the thing that attracts you. I've been having the very same conversation with my daughter. A lad she never even noticed or had any time for has suddenly told everyone he fancies her and started texting her..... - so she now fancies him - er, why and how??????
> 
> Scamming???? I do know that egyptian men for some reason tend to come on here and try too hard to "make friends and help" ladies on the forum, unlike any other nationality
> 
> ...


I agree that they make a lot more effort than any other Nationality, i just think Europeans take it the wrong way and think why are they being nice they must want something. When nine times out of ten they do not. Europeans stereotype them on the one out of ten that is doing it for an imoral motive


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Canim said:


> Hi everyone, so... starts like most others do!
> 
> I went on holiday and met a man, he is an assistant hotel manager, when we checked in he did it all and was very sweet and nice, he is the same age as me, he seemed really nervous etc. Then throughout the holiday if I saw him we'd stop and chat for a little bit etc and he'd compliment me a bit before giggling and running off... so goes on etc, then I found him on facebook after befriending another guy there and so sent the A.manager a message and I really like him so I asked if he wanted to meet for a drink, he said yes and we arranged for that evening, he was very polite, paid for everything, we only had chai as he does not drink, then we said good bye and I saw him again the next day, same happened went on like this for 4 days, then we went out again and he asked if he could hold my hand which we did, and then he asked me if he could kiss me - I really like him so said yes - puckered up and he kissed me on the cheek and that was it.
> 
> ...


Trust me on this one. 
All Egyptian guys flirt with foreign girls over the internet and the tourism sites hoping they find someone to marry , get the paperwork done and flee the country. Easy access to Long term foreign (European or American) Visa ... Everyone wants that here.
I've seen it , I've been there ,Done it , witnessed it happen even more and more and most of the time it doesn't end up well. 


You ask us if this is Genuine. 90% Of the time it isn't. Nobody can tell you How this precise relation is going to be , But what i can advice you is this: Better Be safe than sorry.

Whats wrong with the local Guys? =)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

iCaesar said:


> Trust me on this one.
> All Egyptian guys flirt with foreign girls over the internet and the tourism sites hoping they find someone to marry , get the paperwork done and flee the country. Easy access to Long term foreign (European or American) Visa ... Everyone wants that here.
> I've seen it , I've been there ,Done it , witnessed it happen even more and more and most of the time it doesn't end up well.
> 
> ...



The Egypt moderator actually is very knowledgeable about egyptian men, how they behave and how they are. She's lived and worked in Egypt for many years and she would say the same 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but I do not allow love stories on the forum... we would be over run with them and this is not what the forum is about

Maiden


----------

